# Master X Sizing, big guys sizing help ?



## jhl1963 (Sep 8, 2009)

As to not get sized into a frame on the rack/in stock, I'm wondering what size MXL you big guiys are riding - I'm 6'5, 34" inseam. Thanks!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

6'5' with a 34" inseam seems odd. I'm 6-0 and mine is 34.50. You must have a long torso, which might be a prob as the larger sized Colnagos have a short tt. I have a short torso and ride a 59 (56.9tt). Although people fuss about the beauty and aesthetics of Colnagos the thing that works for me is the fit and geometry.

You can go online to places like Wrench Science or Colorado Cyclist and mess around with their fitting guides. I had the owner of my LBS do mine. I have 35,000 mi on my Master X-Light and still love it as much as the first day I rode it. Although it is my second bike now...


----------



## jhl1963 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yup, I messed up my inseam! Should be a 36.75 From the CC calc:

Measurements-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 36.75
Trunk: 30
Forearm: 14
Arm: 25.5
Thigh: 28.5
Lower Leg: 24.25
Sternal Notch: 63
Total Body Height: 76.75

The Eddy Fit (cm)-------------------------------------------
Seat tube range c-c: 61.7 - 62.2
Seat tube range c-t: 63.5 - 64.0
Top tube length: 56.1 - 56.5
Stem Length: 11.1 - 11.7BB-
Saddle Position: 79.3 - 81.3
Saddle-Handlebar: 58.6 - 59.2
Saddle Setback: 11.2 - 11.6


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

So you and I are pretty similar in measurements, but the fit calculator spits out wildly different set-up numbers. I found their "Eddy Fit" to be way too upright and it suggested putting my seat too far back and down so I modified my previous set-up to fit on my C50. Here are my numbers and current set-up for comparison:

Inseam	36.6
Trunk	25.6
Forearm	14.9
Arm	28.4
Thigh	24.7
Lower Leg	24.3
Sternal Notch 59.8
Total Body Height 75.0

Outputs	Current
Seat tube C-C	62
Seat tube C-T	63
Top tube range	58.8
Stem length	12
BB-Saddle position	86.5
saddle to HB	60
Saddle setback	11

Are you riding a frame now that you are really comfortable on? If so, take your measurements and see how they stack up against the CC recommendations. If you have to change too many things from your existing ride to get a MXL to fit, it may not work for you. I fit fine on a 63cm C50, but I don't mind 17cm+ of saddle to bar drop so I'm ok with it.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Never heard of "The Eddy Fit" (but I am a "Dinosaur"). I imagine his frames were custom made and he liked short tt's. If you are buying online I'd be a little leery. I'd find a Colnago dealer close to you and get fitted. All those measurements look short for a guy that is 6-5. My Colnago fits like a dream. Sad thing is I could probably never afford to buy another one..take your time. For what it's worth, one of the wrenches at my LBS is 6-4 and he rides a 63..


----------

